# New Bachmann 'Lil Big Haulers



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone know the scale of the newly released Bachmann 'Lil Big Haulers train cars?
Are they the same size as the Bachmann 1:22 scale 20 ft. freight car series?
Thanks for any advise!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have the yellow caboose in stock. I could measure one if that would help.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

at 1 to 22.5 the door is right at 6 ft .....and the caboose is like 14 ft long and 12 ft tall and 7 ft 9 inchs wide ..... just got mine ... like it a lot


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks all! 
Scott - your measurements gives a good indication they are 1:22.5 
Fits right in nicely with the majority of their 8 wheeled rolling stock.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep they are definetly not 1/20.3 but work nicely with 1/22.5 and would probably also work in 1/24. They are about the same detail as the LGB Toytrain line of product. I have 2 right now, there are a few issues, the caboose cupola only has windows on the sides, front and rear windows need to be cut in and the grab bars are cast in, barely, so those also have to be added, but the cast in ones are so light when you add grab bars you'll never notice the cast-in ones under. These have serious bash potential. I am already seeing the caboose being very bashable into a small boxcab like the Bobbercab I just finished.

One other thing, these come with a Scientific Toys style coupler, but these easy unscrew to add a standard Bachmann knuckle of hook/loop coupler. The stock coupler is just more kid friendly they say. 

I was at the Gold Coast Station Open House yesterday (where I bought them) and the Bachmann rep stated that these first generation cars were going to updated as they progress and that they hope to include things like the missing cupola windows. He also said they planned to use the engines base for future "more serious" models, so this looks like a whole new direction for Bmann. 

I like mine enough I'm planning on selling my 2 LGB shorty passenger cars to fund purchase of of a string of these, especially since these LGBs prices have gone bat-guano crazy and I'll never be able to reasonably afford anymore LGB shorties.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Quick review: Here is the baggage car with a standard 1/22 figure, I think this does a better job of showing its scale










End platforms showing the cast in grab bars, couplers. Doors do not open.










Caboose with figure, this is in essence a shortened version of their long time bobber caboose, end panels and windows are almost identical with new casting making up the cupola.











Cupola windows in the process of being cut in, plastic cuts easily. Construction on the caboose is a little different than the baggage car, the baggage/passenger car bodies comes off exactly like the bobber caboose with 4 tabs, the roof unscrews; the caboose has 4 screws to remove what I expect is a basic chassis used for all the frieght cars, the body is one piece casting like the bobbers. 

As I said, great bash potential as they are easy to dismantle, easy to cut up and cheap as chips in afforabiltiy. The Bachmann rep reported that this line has gotten very postive feedback, I can see why.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, vsmith! "Worth a thousand words" 

And you answered my next question, which was how the passenger cars measured up...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

9-1/2" overall at the endbeams, 4" wide, 6" tall = Baggage/Passenger cars 

7-1/2" overall at the endbeams, 4" wide, 6-1/2" tall = Caboose


----------

